

Doom: from proof-of-concept to finished product - nailer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6YTBTSsrqU#t=37s

======
nailer
I'm actually an old Doom fan but I thought I'd share this with HN, as we're
all probably old enough to know what Doom looks like.

The 0.2 release here is little more than a POC: a generic texture, no ceiling
or floor heights, some keys to test different lighting conditions.

The game then evolves into the Doom we see today, with some interesting
deviations along the way that never made it into the final game:

\- A helmet style HUD

\- A bayonet

\- 'Unholy bibles' and a myriad of other evil themed powerups

As someone who loved the end product to bits, watching iD try and then throw
out these concepts is fascinating and makes me consider what I myself may
throw out along the way to my own final product.

